# If I move to other state can I transfer my account to work on a different state?



## Gustavo Espinosa (Jan 19, 2017)

I want to know if I move to another state can I transfer my account and still working for Amazon .? Or I have to wait until they open the new positions ?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Transfer to a new state/WH does not have to go thru the entire process again just email support and it will take few weeks for that.


----------

